#  Psychische Erkrankungen >   Opipramol in Blutwerten erkennbar? >

## Marie777

Hallo, 
mich würde folgendes interessieren und ich würde mich sehr über Antwort freuen. 
1. Auf welche Werte hin untersucht ein Hausarzt üblicherweise das Blut bei einer 3-4 monatigen Opipramol Einnahme?
2. Wird er anhand eines bestimmten Wertes feststellen können, ob Opipramol eingenommen wurde oder werden lediglich die üblichen Werte wie Leber etc. überprüft ?
3. Ist es möglich, 'normale' Werte zu haben (trotz 100mg Einnahme)?
3. (Wann) sind umfassende Blutspiegeluntersuchungen die Regel?
4. Kann der Arzt lediglich mit Hilfe einer Blutspiegeluntersuchung die genaue Dosis und Dauer der Einnahme erkennen? 
5. Wie lange ist das Medikament (100mg) noch nach dem Absetzen im Blut nachweisbar? Und nach wie vielen Wochen der Ersteinnahme ist das der Fall? 
Besten Dank!!

----------


## teeem

Hallo, 
warum interessiert Sie das alles so brennend, wenn ich fragen darf?

----------


## Marie777

Rein interessehalber. Könnten Sie mir die ein oder andere Frage beantworten?

----------


## kaya

Wenn es sich tatsächlich nur um reines Interesse handelt, solltest Du die Fragen dem Arzt stellen, der das Medikament verordnet hat.

----------


## Marie777

Ich fände es schade, wenn mir hier niemand weiterhelfen könnte. Detailliert zu erklären, warum ich diese Informationen benötige, würde den Rahmen sprengen- aufgrund dessen habe ich mich bemüht, die Fragen so knapp und übersichtlich, wie möglich, zu formulieren. Ich versteihe leider nicht so ganz, was so schlimm daran wäre, diese Fragen an dieser Stelle zu beantworten.

----------


## kaya

zu 1. Üblicherweise wird bei einem Drogenmonitoring getestet: Therapeutisches Drugmonitoring
Auch nach positiven Drogentests im Straßenverkehr, oder der polizeilichen Vermutung, dass ein Drogenkonsum vorliegt, kann eine Blutprobe entnommen und an ein Speziallabor geschickt werden. 
zu 2. Kommt darauf an, ob er aus einem bestimmten Grund den Wert bestimmen möchte, dann wird er die Blutprobe einschicken. 
zu 3. Es gibt keine "normalen" Werte, da Opipramol nur nach Einnahme im Körper nachgewiesen werden kann. Eine erhöhte Dosis verursacht natürlich auch eine höhere Konzentration und dementsprechend höhere Werte. 
Nochmal zu 3. und 4.: Kann ich Dir nicht beantworten. 
zu 5. Opipramol hat eine Halbwertszeit (je nach Konstitution) von ca. 9 Stunden. Ob und inwieweit labortechnisch bestimmt werden kann, wann welche Dosis eingenommen wurde, kann ich Dir auch nicht sagen.

----------


## Marie777

Vielen Dank, Kaya! Du hilfst mir schon sehr weiter. Nochmal wegen der 'normalen Werte'.. Ich meinte, ob es sein kann, dass die Blutwerte wie z.B. Leberwerte trotz Einnahme im normalen Bereich sind (also noch nichtmals erhöht).

----------


## kaya

Opipramol kann bestimmte Blutwerte verändern, allerdings wären das dann unerwünschte Nebenwirkungen und nicht die Regel Opipramol AL 50mg Filmtabletten - Beipackzettel / Informationen | Apotheken Umschau

----------


## Marie777

D.h. dass bei einem normalen großen Blutbild inkl. der Untersuchung der Leberwerte gar nicht zwingend ersichtlich sein muss, dass der Patient das Medikament einnimmt. Stimmt das?

----------


## kaya

Richtig, kann aber muss nicht...

----------


## Marie777

Dank dir vielmals für deine Antworten!

----------

